
Your Cloud Instance Just Died. We’re Sorry. - jjohns
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/06/30/your-cloud-instance-just-died-were-sorry/
======
cmsj
Doing it wrong? If one DC going down, takes out your "cloudy" application, you
suck at making cloudy apps. Surely? It's a pretty big SPOF if you are trying
to be highly available.

------
mbailey
If a single region is a single point of failure, isn't that "doing it wrong"?

